# Black Spot Behind Head



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I have 5 2"to 3" rbp's and I have been treating them for ick with aquarium salt. At least I think its ick. I do not see anything on them but they are flashing like crazy.Anyway I started to notice on two of my fish there is a black mark half way between there head and dorcel fin.Its in the same place on both fish. Its hard to see cause they keep moving or they hide on me and the lights are dim and if I put the lights brighter they hide.Also why I can tell for sure if they have the beginning stages of ick.Any help with the black spots would be appreciated.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Are they not the appearing humeral spots ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

soitsbig said:


> I have 5 2"to 3" rbp's and I have been treating them for ick with aquarium salt. At least I think its ick. I do not see anything on them but they are flashing like crazy.Anyway I started to notice on two of my fish there is a black mark half way between there head and dorcel fin.Its in the same place on both fish. Its hard to see cause they keep moving or they hide on me and the lights are dim and if I put the lights brighter they hide.Also why I can tell for sure if they have the beginning stages of ick.Any help with the black spots would be appreciated.


 Post a pic and yor water chemistry. Are these black spots literally or patches? A patch could be ammonia burn.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I have 5 2"to 3" rbp's and I have been treating them for ick with aquarium salt. At least I think its ick. I do not see anything on them but they are flashing like crazy.Anyway I started to notice on two of my fish there is a black mark half way between there head and dorcel fin.Its in the same place on both fish. Its hard to see cause they keep moving or they hide on me and the lights are dim and if I put the lights brighter they hide.Also why I can tell for sure if they have the beginning stages of ick.Any help with the black spots would be appreciated.


 Post a pic and yor water chemistry. Are these black spots literally or patches? A patch could be ammonia burn.
[/quote]
yeaH ammonia burn may be I have ammonia problems and working on that..I cant take pics I have no camera and I tried with a crappy 2 MP camera on my blackberry and thats a no go..Thank you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just google it and tell us if it looks the same. Ammonia burn is something that can effect multiple fish at the same time like you have. You need water changes and gravel vacs to get the ammonia under control. Both of these problems probably arise from poor water quality so if you fix your water quality the problems may even fix themselves, but start with some good water changes now and continue conditioned water changes daily of at least 20-30% (id would probably do some larger water changes up to 50% for the first 2 days then you can do a bit less. Get some good gravel vacs in and possibly clean out your filters, but be careful not to kill the bb.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

well I dont think its ammonia burn anymore! I opened up my rena xp3 to rinse sponges and on the top tray right there were you lift off the motor housing I saw two little black things that were still alive and moving around so it looked. Maybe parasites? So if they are parasites then the thing on my fish almost looks like it is part of his skin. Do they dig in like ticks?. I am also surprised they live in all that salt I have in the tank..Please help. This bad pic is from my cell camera please bare with me.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

ok on further investigation I dug the critter out of my dirty water bucket and now its looking like a baby snail . I dont know.thats a tooth pic next to the black thing.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

soitsbig said:


> ok on further investigation I dug the critter out of my dirty water bucket and now its looking like a baby snail . I dont know.thats a tooth pic next to the black thing.


 It looks like a snail. They end up in filters all the time and are harmeless


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

how the heck did it get in my tank? I use tap water and only have plastic plants. No wood no stones only bagged aquarium gravel.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

soitsbig said:


> how the heck did it get in my tank? I use tap water and only have plastic plants. No wood no stones only bagged aquarium gravel.


They or their eggs can come in with alot of things, It could of just been in the water at a lfs and got scopped when your fish was bagged. Commonly they come from plants, but could also be on preused gravel, decor... They are harmless. I have them andi dont bother with them as they wont hurt anything


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

soon they will be thousands, white spots snails


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Is the blk spot still there? Did the fish have these when you bought them? Could be old bite wounds that have healed.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello, i think i have the same problem.
2 of my rb piranha s, had that spot to, when i buoght them 
+/- 1.5 inch 
they are know 3.5 years
View attachment Picture0186.bmp

maybe something like this ???


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sure don't look like a bite wound that's healed like I suspected. Is it just a spot, or a small wound?


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Is the blk spot still there? Did the fish have these when you bought them? Could be old bite wounds that have healed.


yes the black spot om my two fish are still there. Its been some time now since I last wrote about this problem but what ever it is,it is a lot lighter now almost faded.But still there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If its not festered up, getting furry, n its fading away I wouldn't sweat it. Did your spot look like the one posted in pic?


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

VERRY EXITING...please im so curiouse 
greets


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

hope we get a ANSWER SOON


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> If its not festered up, getting furry, n its fading away I wouldn't sweat it. Did your spot look like the one posted in pic?


no the spot on mine did not. It looked almost like a dark birth mark or something


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

ok,cuase i wanna know what the blackspot is on my Piranha...
amonia burning,old bitewounds.... i dont know... anyone?
i geus i have to start my own topic.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If the spot doesn't look natural it could be a parasite.n probably is. Hell even a parasite under a lil skin could look natural.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

you mean,i have to remove it ? maybe a solution ......
regeneration is verry high,so a litle wound wouldnt hurt him.
i onley hope the parasite wont going into the core of the fish ...
i hope i am saying it right,Im from holland and not speak That Good english.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you believe it is a parasite, dose it with a good parasite med.


----------

